

Welcome to the Universe of Fancy Colored Paper - t0pj
http://www.cs.cornell.edu/Info/People/raman/publications/colored-paper.html

======
anewaccountname
"Better Place" wants to do this with cars. Americans pretty much let most IP
related policy get into looney land. But, don't fuck with Americans' cars.
That is, unless you have military power to back it up and enforce martial law
=P.

